# Wood Species ID help



## Spenceriko (Jan 16, 2019)

I’m trying to determine what species this is.
Pictured below


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 16, 2019)

Is it domestic? Looks kind of like hickory to me just by the face.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 16, 2019)

Looks a lot like butternut. Butternut is very soft if it is dense and hard it is not butternut.


----------



## Spenceriko (Jan 16, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Is it domestic? Looks kind of like hickory to me just by the face.


Yes, it’s from in Indiana.

That was my best guess, but also wondering if it was American Chestnut


----------



## Spenceriko (Jan 16, 2019)

sprucegum said:


> Looks a lot like butternut. Butternut is very soft if it is dense and hard it is not butternut.


It’s very dense and heavy with very low moisture.


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 16, 2019)

Brown ash?


----------



## Rich P. (Jan 16, 2019)

Need to move this to the wood ID forum. Paul and Mr. Peet keep their eyes open for wood Id


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 16, 2019)

Chestnut was my first thought, but it means little without supporting information. An end grain shot means a lot. How many cubic inches is it? How many ounces does it weigh? Any yellowish staining, or any staining? Tyloses in the pores....


----------



## Spenceriko (Jan 16, 2019)

Rich P. said:


> Need to move this to the wood ID forum. Paul and Mr. Peet keep their eyes open for wood Id



Not sure how to move it


----------



## DKMD (Jan 16, 2019)

Spenceriko said:


> Not sure how to move it


Done


----------



## phinds (Jan 17, 2019)

@Spenceriko please post an end grain shot --- preferable one of a very well cleaned up end grain section so we can see the anatomical characteristics. Also the SPECIFICS of density, not just a statement that it is very dense.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 17, 2019)

Chestnut is not dense and heavy. I have a lot of chestnut and it doesn't look like it to me. I vote for hickory or pecan.


----------



## Spenceriko (Jan 17, 2019)

Here’s a couple pictures of the end grain and comparison with some hickory I have.
However the hickory on the left is from Missouri and not Indiana. 

The board in question is 
8 1/2” wide an 7-13 3/4” long.

I’ll try to weight it later, but my assumption is about 1lb

I’ve had this board for several years.


----------



## Spenceriko (Jan 17, 2019)

DKMD said:


> Done


Thank you for moving it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spenceriko (Jan 17, 2019)

Spenceriko said:


> Here’s a couple pictures of the end grain and comparison with some hickory I have.
> However the hickory on the left is from Missouri and not Indiana.
> 
> The board in question is
> ...



9/16” thick


----------



## Spenceriko (Jan 17, 2019)

It’s actually 1lb 11oz


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 17, 2019)

so that is 45 cu inches of wood and it weighs 27 ounces. That's heavy. I still vote for hickory or it's first cousin pecan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spenceriko (Jan 17, 2019)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> so that is 45 cu inches of wood and it weighs 27 ounces. That's heavy. I still vote for hickory or it's first cousin pecan.


Thanks


----------



## phinds (Jan 17, 2019)

can you get a cleaner and closer end grain shot (and no need to put something in to compare it to, that just confuses the issue). Hickory/pecan and chestnut have quite different end grain characteristics but all I can tell from your pic is that your wood is ring porous but so are both of those.


----------



## Spenceriko (Jan 17, 2019)

phinds said:


> can you get a cleaner and closer end grain shot (and no need to put something in to compare it to, that just confuses the issue). Hickory/pecan and chestnut have quite different end grain characteristics but all I can tell from your pic is that your wood is ring porous but so are both of those.


Here it is


----------



## phinds (Jan 17, 2019)

Can't tell for sure (still not quite enough detail visible in the latewood to say nothing of the fine grain details which aren't showing up at all) but it looks more like hickory/pecan (Carya spp.) than chestnut or chinkapin.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 17, 2019)

Here is a piece of American Chestnut


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 17, 2019)

Seeing your 9:39am picture says _Carya _genus. Even at that magnification, 'chestnut' has far bigger pores in the early wood and several rows that would really pop out on common growth rated material. And yes, that weight, 58 pounds per cubic foot is too high. A. chestnut = 30+/- pounds per cubic ft. Pecan = 46+/-pounds per cubic ft. *Shagbark hickory* = 50+/- pounds per cubic ft.

Shagbark hickory is the hardest, heaviest and strongest North American commercial wood.

By the way, been awhile since last figuring volume on a trapezoid. Thanks. Plus having the thickness at 9/16 is a big difference than 1 inch.


----------



## DaveHawk (Jan 17, 2019)

Ya I'd say hickory. I get a lot of old hickory furniture in to strip and finish.


----------



## phinds (Jan 17, 2019)

@Spenceriko I can only tell you whether it's hickory vs pecan if you send me a small sample for end grain processing. The difference is obvious but can only be seen in a VERY well cleaned up end grain under magnification

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_hickory_vs_pecan.htm


----------



## Spenceriko (Jan 17, 2019)

Definitely hickory

Thank you everyone for your help


----------



## phinds (Jan 17, 2019)

Spenceriko said:


> Definitely hickory


Thats a very categorical statement. What do you base it on? That is, it being hickory and not pecan? Can you see the end grain distinction I linked to?


----------

